# un amico di vecchia data



## simplychiara

un amico di vecchia data( amico da tanto tempo) 

Viejo amigo?? 

Non so neanche da dove cominciare, sul dizionario non sono riuscita a trovare un corrispondente.


----------



## 0scar

Se dice de_ vieja data_  y se comienza una oración con mayúscula, todo igual que en italiano, salvo el signo de pregunta, en castellano también se usa al principio "¿".


----------



## flljob

Un viejo amigo. También he oído: _un amigo de mucho tiempo_.


----------



## 0scar

De _vieja data_ y de_ larga data_.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> De _vieja data_ y de_ larga data_.


Los locutores de emisoras europeas con programas de lengua hispana, casi siempre con acento hispanoamericano, recuerdo que decían: "Desde Montevideo hemos recibido una carta de un amigo _de larga data _llamado...". Es un simple ejemplo de "larga data". 
No obstante quisiera decir que en España no se suele usar frecuentemente dicha expresión; aquí se suele decir "viejo amigo" o "antiguo amigo", etc.
Con esto no estoy afirmando que en Hispanoamérica se diga de una forma u otra o que en España no se use. Es un simple comentario y que cada cual escoja las palabras que considere oportunas, salvo error manifiesto del autor de las mismas.


----------



## flljob

Yo sólo he oído _de larga data_ y en lenguaje burocrático o en textos de historia. No creo que sea correcto _amigo de vieja data_.


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> Los locutores de emisoras europeas con programas de lengua hispana, casi siempre con acento hispanoamericano, recuerdo que decían: "Desde Montevideo hemos recibido una carta de un amigo _de larga data _llamado...". Es un simple ejemplo de "larga data".
> No obstante quisiera decir que en España no se suele usar frecuentemente dicha expresión; aquí se suele decir "viejo amigo" o "antiguo amigo", etc.
> Con esto no estoy afirmando que en Hispanoamérica se diga de una forma u otra o que en España no se use. Es un simple comentario y que cada cual escoja las palabras que considere oportunas, salvo error manifiesto del autor de las mismas.



No puedes generalizar la forma de hablar de Latinoamérica, en cada sitio hablan como se habla en cada sitio. Ahí tienes la respuesta de Fljob para confirmarlo.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> No puedes generalizar la forma de hablar de Latinoamérica, en cada sitio hablan como se habla en cada sitio. Ahí tienes la respuesta de Fljob para confirmarlo.


No, en absoluto, ni lo pretendía. Por eso he dicho: "_Con esto *no* estoy afirmando que en Hispanoamérica se diga de una forma u otra o que en España no se use. Es un simple comentario y..._". Como también he dicho "_que en España *no* se suele usar frecuentemente dicha expresión..._". A veces pienso que no me expreso bien.
No obstante, aprovecho la réplica para indicar que el DRAE recoge la expresión _larga data_.
Un saludo,


----------



## 0scar

Aunque decir "un viejo amigo" es mucho más común que decir "un amigo de vieja data" este hilo es para traducir "amico de vecchia data" y su traducción* castiza *es "amigo de vieja/larga data".

Normalmente se habla de "amistad de larga data", más que de "amigo de larga data", pero tampoco importa a los efectos del tema de este hilo.


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad:
Lo de "de vieja data" simplemente *no* se usa. Se dice "un antiguo amigo" o "un amigo de hace mucho tiempo". Seguramente habrán otras formas, pero lo de "vieja data" es forzar el idioma demasiado.


----------



## 0scar

Sin embargo hay 50.000 *argumentos* que opinan lo contrario, estos son algunos:

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_en&q=%22Amigo+de+larga+data%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Sin embargo hay 50.000 *argumentos* que opinan lo contrario, estos son algunos:
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...+data"&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=



 E daje con 'sto gúghel...

Oscar, i risultati per "*amigo de* larga data" sono solo 265. E quelli di "amigo de vieja data" sono ancora meno: 156. Sono veramente una *miseria * se consideriamo i milioni di ispanofoni nel mondo che scrivono in rete. I risultati di google (inattendibili, in generale) vanno sempre contati *fino alla fine*, perché il primo risultato è *SEMPRE *falso ed esagerato. Tra l'altro, sembra che non ce ne sia nemmeno uno spagnolo della Spagna: caso strano - si fa per dire -, la maggior parte dei "vieja data"  (*locuzione non presente* nel dizionario RAE, al contrario di "larga data") sono argentini, cioè  probabilmente si tratta di uno dei tanti (e comprensibili) *calchi *argentini dall'italiano ("vecchia data" -> "vieja data").


----------



## Ricardo86

Puedes decir: "amigos del pasado" suena mejor, o quizas "amigo de la infancia" o "de la joventud"


----------



## esteban

Una expresión que podría emplearse en la mayoría de los casos es:

Un amigo de toda la vida

Aunque, en teoría, abarca un campo semántico más amplio que "un amico di vecchia data", por lo general me parece que se usa de la misma forma que la expresión italiana...


Saludos
esteban


----------

